# Malcolm Xerxes



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2005)

This notice was posted on Rustaz.com.
 Malcolm was a good soul, and brought joy in to many peoples hearts. 

 Rest easy my friend.






 Picture of Malcolm in his trademark Punisher teeshirt with Rich Parsons from Toronto Trek 17.


 ====
 From the Finnegan's Squad official site and the news was put out by Gary Davidson - Creator of Finnegan's Squad and good friend of Malcolm's.

  It is with tremendous sadness that I inform everyone Malcolm has passed away. 

  The details are slow in coming but what we know is that he died on Tuesday, September 13, 2005 sometime in the afternoon.

  Police are still attempting to contact family members so if anyone knows how to contact Malcolm's relatives, either in Ontario, Canada or in Manchester, England please have them contact Peel Regional Police in Mississauga Ontario, or the Toronto Police Services directly; or through their local authorities.

  I promise that as things calm down and we absorb this devasting news that more information will be posted here, but I felt it important to let everyone know what we could.

  Those who have been advised already are grieving each in their own way at the loss of this very special man. I hope each of you find solace in your memories of encounters with him, in person and through these channels. We at Titan shall miss him terribly.

  Take care everyone. I am sorry to be the bearer of this sad news.

  Gary Davidson


----------



## rutherford (Sep 16, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 16, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 16, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 16, 2005)

Another member of MT passes.  Peace, Malcom.  :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 16, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2005)

With Respect to him and his family.

Rest in peace :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 16, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2005)

.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2005)

Malcolm will be missed..


----------



## Xequat (Sep 16, 2005)

.


----------



## ppko (Sep 16, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 19, 2005)

Condolences to his friends and family.


----------

